# Broadcast Spreader Questionnaire



## greengrass77 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello! My name is Jack. Currently, I am a senior in high school and am taking a class called Engineering Design and Development. For this class, groups of students must define a problem and then create a functioning solution to address it. Our group has found that walk-behind broadcast spreaders distribute fertilizer and grass seed with inconsistent rates due to varying walking speeds, the shape of the walking path, and the amount of overlap between passes. Our goal is to create a solution that distributes fertilizer or grass seed evenly with the use of a broadcast spreader.

If you could please fill out the Google Form linked below, it would help my group tremendously in designing a strong solution. It should take 5 minutes or less. Thank you!

https://forms.gle/uKc5K2TEM7dkaryg6


----------

